# Making Bobbers & larger popping corks



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I ran across this Youtube video, that simply shows how to build a small wood lathe by using a variable speed drill & some blocks of 2x4s. one AWESOME little build.

He used Bamboo strips for the 'sticks', & some kind of balsa (? heartwood) for the float. (anyone figure out what he's using?)
He DOES NOT SHOW HOW HE ATTACHES THE FISHING LINE TO THE SMALL DIAMETER STICK.?
I might try drilling a super small hole through the end of the stick, & slide a tight piece of rubber hose over it & up the shaft, locking the string tightly in place.
I was also thinking of using hollow bird feather shafts for the slip bobber sticks, & some poly foam for the float.

*BUT, I do not know of a PAINT that can be applied to Styrofoam or POLY foam, that does not peal off, or melt the foam.
Can someone help me with that one?

Here's the video;

車磨浮標 - YouTube *


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I have an app on my phone called Plant snap Take a picture, its supposed to identify the plant. According to that app, its a plant called Shefflara Pueckleri Unfortunately it grows in Malaysia.
That was a neat video. I liked the comment section. There were about 15 different foreign languages in it. He turned out some nice looking stuff


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Doboy said:


> I ran across this Youtube video, that simply shows how to build a small wood lathe by using a variable speed drill & some blocks of 2x4s. one AWESOME little build.
> 
> He used Bamboo strips for the 'sticks', & some kind of balsa (? heartwood) for the float. (anyone figure out what he's using?)
> He DOES NOT SHOW HOW HE ATTACHES THE FISHING LINE TO THE SMALL DIAMETER STICK.?
> ...


Looks like Balsa for the wood

You could try bamboo skewer sticks they sell for BBQ'n - might be a little large in diameter.
Amazon Best Sellers: Best Barbecue Skewers

Looks like he is using acrylic craft paint

Some have what looks like tiny eye screws, others rubber caps and then these which looks like a spring?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I have an app on my phone called Plant snap Take a picture, its supposed to identify the plant. According to that app, its a plant called Shefflara Pueckleri Unfortunately it grows in Malaysia.
> That was a neat video. I liked the comment section. There were about 15 different foreign languages in it. *He turned out some nice looking stuff*


Ya,,,, that's what i thought. Factory perfect finish,,,, that's why I figured I'd give him some more viewers.
lol,,,, we just need a translator.
;>)

BTW,, Thanks for the name of that plant,,,, I just did a search, & evidently there's a slew of those trees being sold in the USA.

Shefflara Pueckleri - Bing

But I wonder if we have any 'likes' growing here,,, a tree with a cork-like center,,,,,,,
ya know,,,, I think Sumac is that way. Now,, I'll have to spend some time & check that out.
When I was a kid, my dad taught me about the 'gauld', or pod that grew on a Goldenrod plant.
That bulbous growth is caused by a bug larva, that's growing inside the stem of the plant. he told me that I could make a bobber out of the bulb, & use the larva/ grub that's inside for bluegill bait. Damn!
lol,, I'm surprised that i now remember that,,,,, like 60 years ago! ;>) 
'OLD FARTS' syndrome,,,, amazing what we can/ can't remember!!

Thanks


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not sure what your going for but these are slip and popping ...... use them on the coast salt water fishing..... usually adding water

Bubble rig fishing



https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/rainbow-plastics-tough-bubble-floats?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions&ds_e=GOOGLE&ds_c=Shop%7CGeneric%7CAllProducts%7CHigh%7CSSCCatchAll&gclid=CjwKCAiAxp-ABhALEiwAXm6Iydn9ghA7veOh6cPjdXYYCUCQD1R_NfUSDkkT87_nKiVuUjUk2rqBARoC3oEQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I think Bamboo has a center like that. I dont know what the consistency of it would be like


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just watched a you tube video where the guy used a plastic coffee stir for the tube for the line to go through or a wd40 spray nozzle tube
Sip stirrer 



https://www.amazon.com/Crystalware-Plastic-Stirrer-Coffee-Cocktail/dp/B00B4M83MU/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=coffee+stirrers&qid=1611186861&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&smid=A3RCAU8K7HHLXW&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyMUlDMDBRVzhCWFFVJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwODU2MDQxMjdTSFdVRkE3UEpLNSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMzA5NTA5MlZFMVFQOTJHN1A0SCZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> Just watched a you tube video where the guy used a plastic coffee stir for the tube for the line to go through or a wd40 spray nozzle tube
> Sip stirrer
> 
> 
> ...




*"wd40 spray nozzle tube ".
*
*YEP,,,, absolutely perfect,,, just rigid enough. Thanks.*

As for those stirrers,, I tried them and swizzlesticks before,,, they just weren't stiff or tough enough,,,, they would eventually bend, kink, or split.

After seeing that video,,, 'making bobbers',, I was also wondering how I can utilize the huge thick-walled Styrofoam boxes that MEDS get shipped in. Some are easily 1-1/2" thick. heck, one of those containers would easily make 30, 2" long floats. & since I'm waiting on 2 other projects, I might as well start a third!?
Besides, I'm always trying to find stuff for the G-kids to help make. This should be kinda fun, for them.

*???????????? Still need to come up with a waterproof paint that won't eat foam.?*

Double X Tough Bubble Bobbers, TWO Packs (3 per pack), Clear, Medium #RTB-35-3C 89031011520 | eBay 

Here's a good looking deal,,,, if they don't crack up when hitting a rock or dock?
Rainbow Plastics 3" Popper Plasticone Casting Weighted Slip Bobber Float 89031027071 | eBay 

*Man,,, I hate it when they don't have the exact dimensions & weights in the picture, next to the items!*


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I think Bamboo has a center like that. I dont know what the consistency of it would be like



???? Maybe green bamboo? I don't know either.
A year or so ago, I made some rattling sticks/ horns out of 3- 12" pieces of 1" od bamboo. Just like in that Youtube video,,, it was completely hollow. They really 'rang out' well, when hit against a tree. ;>)


----------



## mtstringer (Jan 7, 2005)

Pictured is a six sided chunk of styrofoam with two sides painted.

First, Paint the styro with the Cabot stain. Let it dry overnight. Then, I used Rustoleum spray paint. No melting occurred.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

I've been making floats for floatfishing steelhead for about 20 years now. Back then it was difficult to find propper trotting floats here in the States. You had to make your own or import them at high cost. I could do a tutorial if there's interest. 

The sticks to use are usually bamboo skewers. The best place to purchase is from a grocery store with an ethnic food section. Buy a sushi mat. Alternatively, you can use bamboo bbq skewers but they tend to run thicker. The line is attached with rubber tubing. I Always bought gas line tubing for RC cars by the foot and cut it up. These days there are a lot of company that sell it in various sizes. For slip floats I buy a particular 1/8" tubing. I forget exactly what it is called but it is the same stuff used to make flasher flies for salmon fishing. All of these inserts be it coffee stirrers, pen tubes or other tubing will eventually be cut and grooved by your line and you must incorporate a brass grommet on top. The best I have found for this are for scrapbooking and can be found at a craft store. 1/8" brass. For wood, I always used balsa. It is easy to work with but the dust is terrible. Wear respiratory and eye protection. The key is to specifically buy it buy weight. You want the lightest wood you can find. Heavier balsa has a lot of grain to it which leads to an uneven and wobbly out of round float.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Doboy said:


> I ran across this Youtube video, that simply shows how to build a small wood lathe by using a variable speed drill & some blocks of 2x4s. one AWESOME little build.
> 
> He used Bamboo strips for the 'sticks', & some kind of balsa (? heartwood) for the float. (anyone figure out what he's using?)
> He DOES NOT SHOW HOW HE ATTACHES THE FISHING LINE TO THE SMALL DIAMETER STICK.?
> ...


go to fishin stuff on You tube he did the bobbers on a drill press with rasps and sandpaper (he has several video's so you may have to look for the one he painted the styrofoam ones


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

For foam just paint with any acrylic or latex paint and allow it to dry and fully cure. That can take as much as a month. Then topcoat with a 2 part epoxy such as devcon 2 ton. Topcoat is really not necessary if the paint cures fully with foam. The foam doesn't need waterproofing like wood or cork does.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd love to see you make some lighted bobbers. If you can, I'd happily buy some from you.


----------

